# york show



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

hi
can anyone tell me if you can camp in the gereral area for one night and what price i can see there are prices different days until monday i only wished i could get that much time off work hope to go thursday night and leave 
friday night or saturday morning.
thanks for now 
scottie :?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

If you go Thursday night and leave Friday night it will still be £35 Friday to Saturday would be £30 I think. They do not do a price for 1 nights camping unfortunatley. Would be cheaper for you to go for the day and find a CL or CS to stop at over night near to York.


----------

